# PRS-29B Smiths 39mm



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

I thought you guys might like to see this... firstly I have no knowledge of military timepieces etc. as divers are usually my thing, however this one took my fancy from the start and seeing as the original was built a few miles away from me (Bishops Cleave, Cheltenham) it seems fitting to have one, even if it's not an original 

After spending a large part of Saturday afternoon refreshing Timefactors website until the store was open it was a pleasant surprise to receive my dispatch note yesterday afternoon and know that I would be getting my hands on this stunning piece today.

So without further ado... here is the new PRS-29B Smiths 39mm from arrival to on wrist!



































































































































































The grey nato is a lovely shade darker than Eddie's usual offering which is a great idea, though I will say it doesn't feel the same as his others and is a little "tougher" but to that end maybe a bit more authentic.









So I popped it onto a black Nato which is a no brainer really









Since this morning I've now settled on this dark green canvas strap which I think suits it down to the ground









I don't think Eddie ever posted a lume shot of this before, so here's a very quick and dirty one to give you the idea









So, my first impressions... well it wears larger than 39mm, perhaps due to the long lugs but is still a great fit for my 6.75" wrist as you can see in above pictures. I have to say that having the 39mm on wrist does make me really want to see how the 36mm looks (hence the pass around). Lots of people have said that the 36mm looks more "balanced" so a side-by-side comparison would be great.

The case is superbly made and finished, as we've all come to expect from Eddie's watches... beautiful brushing and a great case back. The crown is unsigned as expected and polished which does stand out a little against the brushed case. I'd prefer a brushed crown to match the case, but if the original had a polished crown then so be it 

The hacking movement feels solid with a firm wind and a superb slick stem for setting. The hands are the one thing I think people have been a little divided on over the 39mm and 36mm versions, with the 39mm hands appearing "fatter" than on the 36mm. Seeing it in the flesh I'm inclined to agree, they do seem a little "fat" and when the light catches the polished edges they are huge! However, they are supremely easy to read... the main purpose of this type of watch surly?

The dial printing is superb, not in it's 1000% prefect accuracy but more in the "feel" it gives for this type of watch, it really keeps the feeling of being put together for the military, function over form as it were.

Finally the crystal, I had to read up about "double domed" actually was and can see why people were excited it was on the 39mm. The crystal has a super dome to it yet at the same time there is almost NO distortion to the dial except at the very far edges. A triumph and a great result that this batch of 39mm's will likely be the only ones with Double Domed Crystals, or the price will be much greater next time around!

Overall, I think it's a fantastic watch. Looks superb, feels great and for me makes a great change from all the Divers I've got... *WELL DONE EDDIE *


----------



## earlgray (Jun 4, 2006)

Excellent pictures Jon :-!It looks great.A modern interpretation of a classic watch.

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Super cool watch, Jon. Does the crown screw down?

Myron


----------



## pipers (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the pics... still waiting for mine


----------



## Strela (Apr 30, 2005)

*Very faithfully done!*

I like the fact that Eddie also did a 36mm version as well. :-!


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Myron said:


> Super cool watch, Jon. Does the crown screw down?
> 
> Myron


No. Nor did it on the original Smiths W10.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice watch!!!!

Just a nerdy reflection: As it is marked "Smiths" etc, does it not make this watch a fake?


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Janne said:


> Nice watch!!!!
> 
> Just a nerdy reflection: As it is marked "Smiths" etc, does it not make this watch a fake?


I believe Eddie acquired the rights to the "Smiths" name, just as he acquired the rights to the Precista and Sewell's names. So definitely not a fake. Which turns it from a mere homage to a re-issue, really. ;-)

Great little watch ... I like the 36mm version very much.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, it's great having something like this as a "modern" interpretation with it's 39mm size (it does wear larger), drilled lugs and of course the fantastic double domed sapphire crystal.

Not one for the purists but that's what the 36mm is for (fixed springbar, acrylic crystal etc.). I'm organising a UK pass around of the 36mm so will post up some pics of that when it arrives.



Janne said:


> Just a nerdy reflection: As it is marked "Smiths" etc, does it not make this watch a fake?


As posted, Eddie doesn't do "fakes" and with Smiths he has acquired the name as they let it lapse in 2008. He's what Eddie said:



swanbourne said:


> I tried to licence the name in 2004 but they weren't interested; I wrote again in 2006 and never got a reply. They let the mark lapse in 2008 and I registered it on the first day possible in January 2009. The trademark is now registered to me and I'm planning on making the W10 at 39mm with fixed bars. I'd like to use an "interesting" hand-wind movement with centre seconds but if I can't find one, the ETA2801 will do fine.
> 
> Eddie


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Good thing he acqured the rights to the name. Maybe some more interesting re-issues in the future then!

A very nice re-issue, in the same class as Laco!!!

I am not editing my previous post, as wrong as the question is, so the posts after make sense!


----------



## Enigma (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, super cool watch! If I only had that kind of cash...

Since I don't, I may settle for one of these:


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Very faithfully done!*

Nice review and great pics, thanks for those!

I have the 36mm with acrylic crystal on order, can't wait.

I have always liked the Smiths make, have a couple of vintage watches from them. My first ever watch, I was about 8 years old, was a Smiths pocket watch - never looked back


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

A good pickup.Enjoy it.


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Beautiful watch and pictures  
Enjoy it :-!


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome! I knew they were coming out, but I just snagged a PRS-5 first because it's been on my radar since it came out and I knew the stock was getting low. 

I've been debating between the 39mm and 36mm, leaning to the 39 as I have a few mil style watches between 35-36mm and I'm not really a purist. I like the looks of the 39, but the 36 is easier on the wallet!

Congratulations!
Griff


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~Smokin hot little watch! ;-)


----------



## zinman74 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: PRS-29B Smiths 39mm NICE!*

I have the 36mm on order, due here Tuesday, can't wait.

Great pics you have. I think the 36mm will be a good fit for my 7 inch wrist but it's nice to see that the 39mm would probably fit as well in case I come down with sapphire envy. I also really don't have any smaller watches in my collection, so the 36mm fills a void.

One question, where did you get the canvas strap? Looks great with the watch. Is it a canvas NATO? Thanks!!


----------



## Jonmurgie (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: PRS-29B Smiths 39mm NICE!*



zinman74 said:


> One question, where did you get the canvas strap? Looks great with the watch. Is it a canvas NATO? Thanks!!


I picked it up second hand so unfortunately I've no idea where it originated from!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Gorgeous

I was thinking to purchase 1 pair for our wedding watch

but unfortunately, Eddie refuse to sell those 2 watches to me in Indonesia..
hikss.. break my heart
but I completely understand abouth his policy

although it break my heart..

should be my wedding watch


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

What is the reason not wanting to sell to Indonesia?


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh man! This is a really really beautiful watch, I am gonna grab one for myself.:-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Janne said:


> What is the reason not wanting to sell to Indonesia?


He didnt mention it the exact reason

but I guess coz some seller has bad experience with buyer from my country

living in here makes my hobby quite hard, coz some seller just doesnt want to sell to South east Asia, no matter we are ready to pay first, etc..


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow. After seeing this watch, I just did a ton of searching though several forums, multiple threads and my eyes are watering with joy. I want one of these now. 39mm would normally be TINY for my tastes, but then again, maybe it's good to diversify.

Thanks for the review and the pics!


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

my 36mm just arrived - its a beaut!


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Janne said:


> What is the reason not wanting to sell to Indonesia?


There are some countries that seem to be hot beds of credit card or Postal fraud-- some examples are Indonesia, Italy, and Nigeria-- you often see that eBay sellers will not sell/ship to those countries.


----------



## SiebSp (Nov 1, 2006)

Good review John.

Mine is on a canvas strap now.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

obsidian said:


> There are some countries that seem to be hot beds of credit card or Postal fraud-- some examples are Indonesia, Italy, and Nigeria-- you often see that eBay sellers will not sell/ship to those countries.


Hmmmm. The only country (not the country itself, of course, but somebody living in it) is the USA.
I was billed more than USD 4000 by a seller selling through a very famous online Book and DVD store. My bank discovered it before the transaction went through.
And I have been buying extensively online from many countries.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

I posted this same question in the 36mm thread and I apologize for those of you reading both, but this watch REALLY has my attention. 

What are your impressions of the Lume effectiveness through the night? I understand it to be better with C3 superluminova (as on this watch) than with the C1 that most marques chose, but I don't have any personal experience with it.

Thanks in advance and congrats on some great watches...I may be joining you soon


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

Order placed! I'll answer my own question in a month. I'm so glad Eddie bought the rights and put this watch out and I'm so glad I stumbled onto it (thanks WUS) before I ordered a different tactical.


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

My watch arrived yesterday, 6 days after placing my order with the entire continental US and Atlantic Ocean between origin and my mailbox. Pretty impressive considering we've gotten used to 3-4 month wait times that turn into 6 with no communication from other marques that we love and support.

Had to pick it up at the post office this morning because I wasn't there to sign for it yesterday. Wore it into my shop today and am loving it so far. I need to time it over a few days and test my lume overnight, but when I drove through a tunnel best described as "dim light" this morning, the dial lit up like a roman candle. I consider that a very good sign. 

Feels great on my wrist, the lugs are long I suppose, but I don't see what the big deal is, they look appropriate for the case and feels great on my relatively thin wrist. 

I'm happy with my purchase thus far. Will put it through the paces and let you know how I feel after. Thanks Eddie!


----------



## Troika (Jan 16, 2009)

I seem to be the only one still participating in this thread, but I feel obliged to post to it anyway, since I've had this watch for 3 weeks now.

So, the long and short of it is that I love it. It's exactly what I wanted. 

Some general comments. Great looks, very true to original in vibe. I've gotten great comments on it, which you know doesn't always happen, even with really good watches.

I love the lume. Best Superluminova I've ever had by far. C3 way outperforms C1, I have to say. Maybe not all night, but really close, as opposed to the 45 minutes of useful glow that I'm used to with my C1 watches. Also much brighter than tritium that I've had. Glows pretty good as you drive under a bridge, for example, so low light or pitch black.

I measured the lugs and measured the lugs on other watches that I've had and I see your points, they're a little bit longer, but I would have never noticed were it not for you and my micrometer. They look appropriate and feel fine. Very comfortable watch. I've hardly had it off. 

I already commented on incredibly fast shipping and some extra customer care that I got. Classy, Eddie, thanks.

Love the packaging. I haven't tried the leather straps yet, but they look like good straps. It's been mostly living on an olive nato that I already had and a bond nato that I got from Eddie as well.

One knock. It was about -15 seconds a day. Had this been a 1967 Smiths I would have considered that reasonable, but with a new ETA movement, I wasn't happy. $40 later it was regulated to within +/- 5. YMMV, but I'm happier with it now and while I don't think it should have been that way, it traveled a long way to get to me and I plan to keep it, so I really don't mind.

I'm not the purist that some of you are, but here are my thoughts. I would love to have (and will look for) an original 1967 Smiths. I love the era and authenticity. But, this watch is I think what Smiths would have made if they were still making these. I'm sure it would have gained the 3mm on it's own and picked up a sapphire crystal along the way. No real getting around the ETA movement at this point, but I'm glad he went with a handwind. The original had tritium lume, but as I said, I'm pretty happy with the SL. And it's every bit as authentic of a Smiths as Glycines and Hamiltons are to their origins. I'm really happy that Eddie gained the rights and put this watch out. 

For me the 39 was the right choice, I can understand him offering the 36 with fixed lugs and acrylic like he did and I know some of you prefer that watch. I think he got it right on both counts. This will be my tactical watch for a long, long time. Dig it!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> Since this morning I've now settled on this dark green canvas strap which I think suits it down to the ground


Does anyone know where to buy a canvas nato like this?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Picked up one of these yesterday. Very nice watch.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

The canvas G10 ('NATO') straps are available from Timefactors, as is the watch. The hardware is bead blasted, supposedly to better match military watches. Great straps - very comfortable and durable - but I have to take time to polish the hardware back up to a good shine, as this is how G10s were originally made.


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful watch!


----------

